# LPG outlets in Greece



## Don_Madge

On our recent trip through Greece we noticed a lot more LPG outlets than last year. Spoke to a local who stated the government have/had a scheme were vehicles would be converted to run on LPG.

Before the conversions could take place new LPG outlets had to be set up costing the operator €20,000 each. The equipment was installed but vehicles were never converted.

Don


----------



## AlanVal

We are in Greece just now don and had no problem finding LPG.Not as many in the south Peloponnese but still there..Just came through Kalamata see one there now... Found a new one just opened not far from Diros about 20k we got some there . val


----------



## Farndek

*LPG in Greece*

I have a Gaslow system and have 3 adaptors, one for France, Spain and a "general" adaptor.! Do you know if one of these would fit or is there a Greek adaptor. Many thanks


----------



## peejay

See this previous post....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1291433.html#1291433

Pete


----------

